
Authorities in Brussels hit nightclubs with tax on dancing - wila
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/europe/belgium/brussels/articles/brussels-dance-tax-please-stop-dancing/
======
wila
Saw this pass by on twitter and thought it was fake news.

So searched a bit further and turns out that it is indeed true. It's
unbelievable.

The Brussels website [0] has a note about this, it is indeed talked about in a
pdf [1].

[0]
[https://www.brussel.be/artdet.cfm/4544](https://www.brussel.be/artdet.cfm/4544)

[1]
[https://www.brussel.be/artdet.cfm/docQQS+YNR+DI0=](https://www.brussel.be/artdet.cfm/docQQS+YNR+DI0=)

